# From BC



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 4, 2018)

When I first posted on the web, it was on a hunting forum . Most posters used names like 300Magnum, so being contrary, I posted as Downwindtracker2. I take it to mean a man of foolish pursuits, in fact I used "You can hunt longer with the wind at your back" as my signature line. I thought the name was clever, but I can't take any credit for it, Paul St. Pierre ,a BC author, used it in his columns in the Vancouver Sun in the '60s, so the 2. 

 I've always liked woodworking, but the quality new Canadian made machines were beyond my means,  so I bought used ones. But they require fixing, no problem, I'm a retired millwright. Parts can be a problem though, so this led to a Delta Toolmaker surface grinder, a BusyBee ( DF1224g metal lathe and an Advance (Rong Fu) RF-45 mill/drill. Frustration with BusyBee (Rong Fu) 4x6 bandsaw led me to a Peerless Machine and Tool power hacksaw. Along the way, I also ended up with a 6" shop built  shaper as well.  Again either used or very used, you can see where all this leads. I had a Miller 250x Mig and I just bought a Magnum ( Hugong, think Esab186i ) Wave 200KD Tig stick. What a rabbit hole I've fallen into.


----------



## Janger (Dec 4, 2018)

Ah ha yup. Lol. Can you still park in the garage?


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 4, 2018)

I don't own a garage, it's a 22'x22' workshop with a very big door. Heck I have hard time walking in it.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 5, 2018)

LOL. My shop/garage is so packed I have to turn sideways to walk around. After a big meal I can't get through


----------

